# D&D 5E [Legendary Games] Mechanical Monsters 5E Kickstarter launches this week!



## LegendaryGames (Yesterday at 12:17 AM)

_*Mechanical Monsters *_is a softcover 5E bestiary featuring over 140 incredible creatures born from mad scientists and magitech, clockworks and cybernetics. Sci-fi elements have been a part of the RPG landscape from its earliest days, infusing fantasy with elements of future tech from far realms beyond the stars, ancient empires with lost technology, or curious artificers and alchemists working together to blend science and sorcery. _*Mechanical Monsters *_delivers an incredible collection of these creatures for your campaign! The OGL may be changing soon, but we're ready for one last 5E project and hope you *sign up today at Kickstarter to be notified on launch*!






Within these pages, you'll find over 140 awesome adversaries and gear-driven goliaths, from low-level mecha-minions like *walking eye *robots, *rust-risen *undead, and *ferrofluid oozes *to titanic *annihilator robots, magnetoclusters, heavy metal elementals*, and *clockwork leviathans*! You'll find creatures from across the spectrum of technological advancement, from primitive *ironrot lichen* to sorcerous *soulbound shells*, gear-punk *steamwerks golems* and sinister *cranial dissectibots*, to advanced *android assassins *and *nanite storms*. Mechanical creatures also are not limited to the mortal realms of the Material Plane, as you'll find technocurious fey like the *asteray *and *epokasite fixer*, fiends like the composite *alorbidaemon *and *endbringer devil*, and living spirit-machines like the *tsukumogami *and more than half a dozen *inevitables*.




If _*Mechanical Monsters *_alone are not enough to pique your interest, you also can grab the incredible 440-page _*Alien Bestiary*_ for 5th Edition at a special Kickstarter discount! This may be the last project we are able to do under the terms of the existing OGL 1.0a, and we hope you'll jump aboard and grab these incredible creatures for your campaign!

*Sign Up Today to be notified on launch, scheduled for Thursday!*


----------

